# How Do You Leave Unused Quartz Watches ????



## norfolkngood (Oct 11, 2008)

well i have bought a few omega quartz watches and am now wondering when tucked away in the safe How do you leave unused quartz watches ???? winder in or out stop the watch ?? i have never had one before and may not use these much kind regards Norfolk


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I store them with the winder pulled out. I keep all my watches in zip- lock bags with a pack of silica gel when they're not being used for a while too, to keep moisture and dust to a minimum.

I don't know if all quartz movements reduce battery consumption with the crown in the setting position but I bet many analogue ones do. I doubt any consume more power if stored that way.


----------



## ujjwaldey (Mar 3, 2008)

From memory; there are 2 types of movement. In one, pulling out the crown saves battery since effectively it acts to disconnect the battery; in the other kind, it merely disengages the gear that moves the hands; but the battery is still drawn, and in this variety, its not a good idea to keep the winder pulled out. Cant remember which is which ( may be Bulove is the 2nd type).

Keith or Paul would know the details


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Crown out for me


----------



## ujjwaldey (Mar 3, 2008)

Ah sorry, I was thinking of tuning fork watches, not the regular quartz ones.

Aplogies


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm learning (the hard way).  If it's long-term storage / lack of use (_and I'm talking 'years'_) take the battery *out* !


----------

